# Tucson, AZ Skyline



## 1Filipe1 (Jul 13, 2012)

eh, not very good lol


----------



## PMac81 (Feb 19, 2015)

We have an awesome skyline it rises to about 9,000ft to the north about 8600ft to the east and about 9500ft to the south. (Catalina's, Rincons, and Santa Rita's). And for the record Tucson never surpassed Mesa in size because it's always been bigger.


----------

